# künstliche Maden, wirklich so gut wie die Werbung verspricht ?



## nerfling (1. März 2004)

mojn, mojn,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Kunstmaden ( Berkley ) ?
Sind die wirklich so fängig wie die Werbung verspricht ? oder muss man mit Lockstoffen nachhelfen? oder besser die Finger davon lassen ?


----------



## soeketroete (1. März 2004)

Gute Frage! Würde mich auch interessieren (bei dem Preis...)


----------



## robertb (1. März 2004)

Hi,

ein Freund von mir hat sich letztes Jahr ein Glas Maden "gegönnt"  . Wir haben Sie hauptsächlich zum Köderfischstippen benutzt. Die meisten Anglerkollegen haben uns ausgelacht als sie die Plastikmaden sahen. Aber nach 5 Minuten waren sie anderer Meinung das Zeug ist extrem fängig. Fairerweise muss man erwähnen das es von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist. Manchmal top manchmal flopp, mit Glück reicht eine "Made" für 4 bis 5 Köderfische, ausser eine grosse Brasse oder Kamikaze-Lauben kommen  

Ist halt ne tolle Ergänzung zu Lebend-Ködern :m bis auf den Preis der ist zum :v 

Gruß Robert


----------



## soeketroete (1. März 2004)

Habt ihr Kombi/Kunstmade oder nut Kunstmade gefischt? Für mich wäre das eine (Teure) Alternative, wenn es mal spontan ans Wasser geht, und weit und breit kein Angelgeschäft, das geöffnet hat oder keine Made mehr im Kühlschrank.


----------



## nerfling (1. März 2004)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Kombi/ Kunstmade und nur Kunstmade?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2004)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht ! 
Ich fisch mit den Dinger.. naja oder habs zumindest ausprobiert  

Situation: Wir haben einen Forellenbach an dem nur mit Kunstköder geangelt werden darf! 

Dann hab ich bei uns im Truppenübungsplatz bei den Amis mal an einen Wettfischen teilgenommen... und da hat mir ein Ami ein paar von den Dingern gegeben... das ist schon ein paar Jahre her und ich hab schon einige Forellen damit gefangen... aber ich bin der felsenfesten Überzeugung, dass echte Maden viel viel besser funktionieren! 
Auch die "Earthworms" von Berkley funktionieren, aber lange nicht so gut wie ein echter Tauwurm.... ist zumindest meine Subjektive Meinung! 

als Kombiköder sind die bestimmt zu gebrauchen, aber ich weis nicht was da billiger kommt, echte oder die Künstlichen ???


----------



## Forellenudo (1. März 2004)

Ich habe alle künstlichen Köder,ob Maden,Bienenmaden,zuckmücken und Tauwurm,und nach langem Testen bin ich der Meinung,das diese Sachen nur fangen wenn man sie mit Lebendköder kombiniert.Ich habe mit meinem sohn die Bienenmaden am Forellenteich mit schleppen und Pose ausprobiert und keinen einzigen Biss bekommen,nachdem er dann noch eine richtige Bienenmade dazu gesellt hat,hat er auch eine einzige Forelle damit gefangen,ansonsten tote hose.
Mag sein das es von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden ist,aber meine persönliche Meinung:rausgeworfenes Geld:m 

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## fuerst_sven (1. März 2004)

Die dinger sind sehr gut, vor allem die künstlichen Mückenlarven.
Hab damit schon einige Brassen an den Harken bekommen!

sven


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2004)

@Udo genau! mann muss die Dinger nicht haben! 

in meinem Fall sind sie natürlich nicht schlecht, da ich kein echten verwenden darf... aber wenn ich die wahl hätte nur Natur !


----------



## Jani Brandl (1. März 2004)

Ich hab immer welche dabei,passt gut mit ner Kleinen Stipprute zum Raubfischzeug,wenn die Köfis mal ausgehen hab ich immer gleich ne möglichkeit welche zu fangen ohne dass ich  extra in den Angelladen muss!


----------



## FroDo (1. März 2004)

@franz


> Situation: Wir haben einen Forellenbach an dem nur mit Kunstköder geangelt werden darf!



Bist du dir sicher, dass das stippen mit kunstmaden da toleriert wird? Im endeffekt umgehst du ja damit nur das stippverbot mit einem "trick". Mir würde es nicht gefallen, wenn bei uns in der salmo-strecke jemand die forellen stippt, ob die made kunst ist oder natur ist ja eigentlich wurst...

Is keine kritik, interessiert mich nur, wie das bei euch gehandhabt wird.

Grüße


----------



## angeltreff (1. März 2004)

Ich habe die Maden letztes Jahr ausführlich in Holland getestet. Fänge kamen auch auf Kunstmade (rot) pur, am Besten jedoch im Kombination mit lebenden Maden. Die Kunstmade dann vorn ran, so wie ein Caster.

Nur .... - wenn ich einen richtigen Caster verwendet habe, waren die Fänge genau so (gut).

Meine Meinung: Notlösung für madenlose Zeiten / Gelegenheiten, sonst fängt Natur genau so gut.


----------



## ShogunZ (1. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Beim Köfi-Fischen kann man sie getrost ohne Echtmade fischen.
Geht es dann auf größere Exemplare, hab ich bisher noch keine Fische nur mit Kunstmade gefangen, nur in Verbindung mit Lebendködern (können auch Dendrobenas) sein.
Hab heuer bereits schöne Rotaugen mit dieser kombi gefangen.
Aber wie meine Vorgänger bereits erwähnt haben: Brauchen tut man die Dinger nicht unbedingt.
Wenn man sie jedoch mal im Angelkasten hat, ist es sicher auch nicht schlecht.(die gehen ja nicht so schnell kaputt bei richtiger Haltung)


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2004)

@Frodo
Ich weiß nicht was ich mir in dem Fall vorzuwerfen hätte? 

Es wird verlangt mit Kunstködern zu angeln und ich tu das..... 

dann dürfte man auch nicht mit ner Fliege fischen, weil das ja auch ein Trick ist, denn ob die Fliege echt ist oder imintiert ist, ist ja eigentlich auch wurst oder?


----------



## robertb (1. März 2004)

Das bringt mich auch ne Idee bei uns an der Menach (Forellengewässer) herrscht Wurmverbot. Mal sehen was die Bachforellen von den Berkley Gummiwürmern halten :g 

Oder besser ich red mal mit unserem Vorstand sicher ist sicher


----------



## FroDo (1. März 2004)

@Franz
Ich frag ja nur wie das bei euch geregelt ist für die forellenbäche. Vorwerfen möchte ich dir nichts, kenn ja eure reglen nicht. Bei uns (Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V.) lautet die regelung so: (quelle gewässerordnung 2002):

"In Salmonidengewässern darf vom  01.05. - 30.09. mit  Flug- oder  Spinn-  und vom 01.10. - 31.12. nur mit der Flugangel geangelt werden. Die Flugangel darf nur mit künstlichen Flugangelködern und die Spinnangel darf nur mit künstlichen Spinnködern bestückt werden. Alle verwendeten Köder, auch Wobbler, dürfen nur einen einzigen Haken ( Einfach-, Doppel- oder Drillingshaken ) besitzen. Natürliche Köder dürfen in Salmonidengewässern nicht verwendet werden. Das Angeln mit Strecker und Springer ist untersagt."

Damit kommt das stippen auch mit künstlicher made nicht in betracht. Die teile könnten höchstens an der flugangel als nymphe eingesetzt werden.  

#h


----------



## Veit (1. März 2004)

Ich habe die Kunstmaden im vergangenen Jahr an verschiedenen Gewässern auf verschiedene Fischarten getestet. 
HIER ist der Testbericht. Ich denke diese Fangergebisse sind aussahekräftig genug.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2004)

@Frodo ist bei uns Vereinssache


----------



## arno (1. März 2004)

Moin!
Ich hatte auch mal ein Glas mit Kunsttauwürmern mit Duftstoff!
Hatte nur einen einzigen bis mit den Dingern auch als Kombi keinen Biss!
Dann habe ich noch Echte Eingefärbte Bienenmaden in Rot!
Damit und auch als Kombi hatte ich noch nie einen Biss!!!
Ich habe mal gehört das diese Dinger aber im Forellenpuff funzen sollen!


----------



## Nick_A (2. März 2004)

In Kombination mit lebenden Maden sind die künstlichen Berkleys sehr fängig! :m

Ich habe aber im Normalfall immer welche dabei und nutze sie auch "SOLO" zum Köfi-Fang, da sie einfach seeehr lange und ohne Probleme haltbar sind! 

Wer es allerdings auf "viel Weissfisch" (Stippen) abgesehen hat, der ist mit frischen/lebenden Ködern wahrscheinlich erfolgreicher.

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## wolle (2. März 2004)

@Nick A
wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen,in kombination sehr fängig,ohne nicht?,da kann ich doch gleich nur mit naturköder angeln.warum doppelt gemoppelt wenn es einfach besser geht.für mich eine geldausgabe die nicht sein muß.lebendköder ist und bleibt der
beste köder den es gibt. #h


----------



## Nick_A (2. März 2004)

Hi Wolle #h

nach meinen Erfahrungen fängt an manchen Tagen die Kombi deutlich besser als der Lebendköder alleine! 

Es gibt allerdings auch Tage, da geht (auch auf die Kombi) gar nix und man ist mit "Made pur" erfolgreicher.

Vorteile/Einsatzgebiete der Berkley-Maden sind nach meiner Meinung:

- immer "verfügbar"/keine Lagerprobleme
- manchmal möchten die Köfis einen "Extrareiz"...einerseits die Farbe und andererseit auch noch der zusätzliche Duft

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## angeltreff (2. März 2004)

@ wolle

Kombiköder deshalb, weil der "rote Punkt" der Kunstmade ein zusätzlicher Anreiz sein kann. So, wie ich schrieb, ein Caster. Beim Stippen füttert man an (u.a. Maden) und die Fische sind dann von dem einem "roten Punkt" eben sehr angetan, auch wenn die Sache einen Haken hat.


----------



## wolle (2. März 2004)

OK,leuchtet mir ein,immer verfügbar ist gar nicht mal so dumm,ich
werde es mal probieren.
@angeltreff
die fänge die ich mit made und caster habe liegen bedeutend höher wie nur mit made.den brassen scheind der caster besonderst gut zu munden #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. März 2004)

Als Notbehelf sind die Dinger sicherlich zu gebrauchen. Ansonsten bevorzuge ich "normale" Maden. Das einzige was auf die Künstlichen bislang gebissen hat, waren kleine Barsche beim Einholen der Montage. Lag wohl an eher den verführerischen Drehbewegungen die diese Teile dabei gemacht haben.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (2. März 2004)

Am Forellensee ist, meiner Meinung nach, eine Kombi aus echten und unechten Maden, besser als Natur Pur.

Denke das dies an der Farbe und dem Geruch liegt.

Entweder beim Schleppen, als "Propeller" angeködert, oder auf Grund mit Auftrieb.(mit hilfe von Styropor)


----------



## nerfling (2. März 2004)

Peppt ihr künstliche Köder mit Duft / Lockstoffen auf ?
Wenn ja, was emphiehlt sich für Friedfischangeln ?


----------



## Rossitc (3. März 2004)

Vergiß es!!!
Viel zu teuer und absolut weniger fängig als Lebendköder, ausserdem teurer!!!


----------



## voice (11. März 2004)

ich nehme die kunstmaden in kombi mit bienenmaden als auftreibende montage auf forelle. das hat folgenden vorteil. wenn ich erst die bienenmade und dann die kunstmade aufziehe bleibt die montage auch bei weitwürfen besser am haken...auch beim schleppen mit bienenmade mache ich ne kunstmade drauf...gleicher grund....letzten sonntag war diese art der montage exztrem fängig...
gruss voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2004)

Das Interessante für mich:
Ne Menge Leute fangen ganz gut damit, mindestens genauso viele schlecht bis nix.

Liegts nun am Köder, am Gewässer, an der Montage, an der Führung bzw. am anbieten.

Daher würden mich auch mal die genauen Montagen interessieren, sowohl von den "erfolgreicheren" wie von dnen, die weniger gefangen haben.

Vielleicht kann man so dem Geheimnis der unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen auf die Spur kommen.


----------



## Veit (13. März 2004)

Bei meinen Tests habe ich natürlich genau die selben Montagen mit denen ich auch die Naturmaden fische. Wenn Berkley in der Werbung behauptet die Kunstmaden fangen besser als natürlich, dann gehe ich auch davon aus dass ich dafür keine Spezialmontagen brauche. 
Auffällig: Die meisten "Erfolgreichen" haben mit den Kunstmaden Köderfische oder am Forellensee gefangen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein möchte ich nicht extra Kunstmaden kaufen um damit kleine Rotaugen oder Ukeleis zu fangen. 
Wenn sich die Köder nicht auf größere Friedfische wie Brassen, Karpfen und Schleien bewähren, dann taugen sie für mich nichts, schließlich sind es meine hauptsächlichen Zielfische beim Friedfischangeln. 
Auf Köderfische angle ich nur wenn ich sie auch brauche und dafür reicht in den meisten Fällen auch eine Senke aus.
Dass die Kunstmaden am Forellensee ganz gut fangen ist, verständlich denn dabei wird der Köder auch meist bewegt und nicht stationär angeboten. Beim Friedfischangeln ist die fehlende Bewegung aber ein ganz großer Minuspunkt, der sich auch nicht durch noch so gute Lockstoffe kompensieren lässt.


----------



## Matchking (13. März 2004)

Also,ich bin der Meinung,dass Kunstmaden auf jeden fall schlechter fangen als normele Maden,aber dass man sie mit Castern gleichsetzten könnte,da in ihnen ja keine Bewegung steckt.ich benutze sie immer in Kombination mit lebenden Maden.


----------



## Obelix (18. März 2004)

hallo
ein schlauer mensch sagte mir mal, das das ganze auch eine glaubenssache ist.
viele sagen beim angeln auf hecht, zander, forelle und auch beim meerfischen auf dorsch und so weiter, 
das die fabe oder die köderart eine rolle spielt. jedoch fängt der mit rot genauso gut wie der mit grün 
und der mit lebender made genausogut wie der mit künstlicher.
was für mich zur folge hat das man an seinen köder glauben sollte,
egal ob lebend oder künstlich wie in diesem fall.
glaubt an eure köder und ihr werdet auch fangen!

mfg
obelix


----------

